# She's all over



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

That's it. It's over. I let my wife know the door was still open to a reconciliation, but she rejected it. In fact she didn't even comment on it. I'll be fine. I intend to put all my efforts into my new relationship with a wonderful, beautiful woman who actually appreciates me. This has been the worst 10 weeks of my life, but I will not sit in limbo any longer. I don't want her back now if she begs me.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

calm down...this sounds like it is comming from a place of anger and unresolved restment.

take a breather,i know it hurts to be rejected. she is missing out on a life with you, but she still said no.

what are you going to do...hop in a time machine and go back and not have all the fights? you cant. take some time to fix you, you may never get the closer you feel you deserve. until you are ok with that, dont date.

2 months is a lot of hours a lot of minutes. you need down time.

im not telling you what to do...its just what i just picked up from reading, im just iving you a different look.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

KRinOnt said:


> That's it. It's over. I let my wife know the door was still open to a reconciliation, but she rejected it. In fact she didn't even comment on it. I'll be fine. I intend to put all my efforts into my new relationship with a wonderful, beautiful woman who actually appreciates me. This has been the worst 10 weeks of my life, but I will not sit in limbo any longer. I don't want her back now if she begs me.


Thank advantage of the fact that you are in Canada and not the US. You have to be separated at least a year before you can get a divorce,not like most places in the US where it is faster to get a divorce than go through a drivethru.

This is coming from a Canadian who just got divorce in the US. A year is a long time, many things can happen.


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't care. It's too draining. I quit. She told me tonight that "I still care, but not enough or at least in the right way". She said she wants to spend more time with the kids but it's not an option. I have no idea what that means but I have no respect for her anymore. She screwed her relationship with our kids forever and I'll never forgive her for that.


----------



## colour-me-confused (Sep 15, 2010)

Anger is a stage of grieving ... so be angry! It is okay to be angry! Focus on you and on your kids ... those are the things that really matter right now and what will make you happiest! Focusing on my son kept me from ever getting too down. My little man is not even a year old yet, but I think he's saved me from insanity a thousand times over these past 6 months. 
Good luck to you!


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh believe me I'm angry. I'm so sick and tired of being the nice guy. She broke our vows and messed up my kids. She's embarrassing my entire family even being with that piece of trailer park trash she lives with. I hope she has has a long, miserable lonely life after he leaves and her own kids won't have anything to do with her.


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

AMEN..... its been 2 months and I went through the anger... I am still angry for my H not trying, for thinking tis just that easy to walk away and not look back, for giving up on us....for not trying. Anger is good..... its a venting tool and I am at the stage where im angry....and then days im sad, but now its more anger.... ...this stage will hopefully pass too....then you can move on, be at ease.....what i tell myself EVERY DAY is "Serenity and Strength: thats what helps me get through his hell hole!


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

Shelly29 said:


> AMEN..... its been 2 months and I went through the anger... I am still angry for my H not trying, for thinking tis just that easy to walk away and not look back, for giving up on us....for not trying. Anger is good..... its a venting tool and I am at the stage where im angry....and then days im sad, but now its more anger.... ...this stage will hopefully pass too....then you can move on, be at ease.....what i tell myself EVERY DAY is "Serenity and Strength: thats what helps me get through his hell hole!


I just don't care anymore. Every day this bit of doubt I had regarding reconciliation was widening. I wasn'tr suew anymore that I even wanted her back. She's clearly not the same person I married. She needs help and I hope she gets it and is happy one day. Meanwhile I am in love with someone else. The kids like her and I intend to move in that direction.


----------

